# Lion Heads Needs Home ASAP



## WillowRabbitry (Aug 23, 2013)

I have an ADORABLE little girl for sale. She needs a lot of bonding, a lot of love, and someone to spay her. Free to a good home. Please private message me if interested.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 23, 2013)

Where are you--it'd be very helpful.


----------



## WillowRabbitry (Aug 23, 2013)

Sorry - I am in West Michigan


----------



## StoneyCreekRabbits (Aug 23, 2013)

Do you have a picture?


----------



## WillowRabbitry (Aug 24, 2013)

The first one is Bianca and the second is Briar. If you want to read about them you can check out my other thread, Bianca the Rescue Bunny


----------



## Lorelei (Aug 24, 2013)

Aw, man...I'm in Muskegon, but there's no way I can get a companion for Sugar for at least another year.  Good luck finding them a home!


----------



## WillowRabbitry (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks so much Lorelei! We are really trying to find them the perfect home. If you know of anybody, please let me know


----------



## fsshaer (Aug 28, 2013)

Best of luck finding those sweeties homes!


----------



## WillowRabbitry (Aug 31, 2013)

error


----------

